
Demand for HTML5 Skills On the Rise, Report Says - abrudtkuhl
http://webworkerdaily.com/2010/07/21/demand-for-html5-skills-on-the-rise-report-says/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Webworkerdaily+%28WebWorkerDaily%29
======
asnyder
Yes, just like AJAX. The demand for skills in what's currently a vague
buzzword increases. To me this only demonstrates how misunderstood HTML5 is,
as many of the features that fall under the HTML5 umbrella have been in use
for years.

I'm still waiting for the cover of Time to be HTML5, just like it was for AJAX
back when. At that point we'll know it truly reached its buzzword potential.

Note: I'm not saying that AJAX or HTML5 is vague to technically proficient
audiences, but rather, the use of terms outside of that audience is/was. It'll
be interesting considering all the incorrect context AJAX was used in,
especially since it's much more limited in scope than HTML5.

~~~
cheald
Exactly this. HTML5 is mostly just a collection of standards designed to
formalize optimizations and techniques that people have been kludging around
for a long while. There are exceptions, but it's not a magical new technology
that's going to revolutionize the web and make me breakfast in the morning.

That said, developers would do well to stay on top of emerging technologies,
both for technical and resume-related reasons.

------
gr366
It would be useful to identify the primary driver for this increase in demand
for HTML5. Is it iPad/iPhone compatibility? Buzzword compliance? How many
clients understand what they're getting when they hire someone with this
skillset? And have we defined what the HTML5 skillset really entails?

Can I say I am an HTML5 developer because I know to change the DOCTYPE and
wrap items in <header>, <section> and <article> tags? Or should the
expectation be the ability to produce Flash-like entertainment-oriented sites
with audio, video & canvas animation, or web apps that make use of local
storage and offline capabilities? It's a pretty wide range of skills.

~~~
shakes
My gut feeling is a lot of it is buzzword compliance. More and more I'm
finding clients who believe that their site isn't going to work on iPad/iPhone
unless it's HTML5. Even when we bring up their site on our iPad and show them
that it looks great they still say "but I need it to be in HTML5!!!".

------
neovive
Here are some buzzword searches from Monster.com (standard search, US
nationwide):

"Web 2.0": 893 results

"HTML5": 91 results

"CSS3": 28 results

"AJAX": 2,015 results

------
moonhorse
Most web developers can adapt to "HTML5" rather quickly. It looks more like
.NET3.0 VS .NET2.0. Recruiters may not be able to fully understand the
difference and would think that "HTML5" represents something completely new.

------
coliveira
But of course, you need to have 5 years of experience.

------
emehrkay
I need to add that to my resumé

"good with HTML5"

~~~
cheald
HTML5 porn star!

